# Irish Cob?



## Chex (8 January 2007)

Could someone please clear up for me what an irish cob is? Is it a coloured cob from Ireland, or more of a type of horse?   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Excuse the dumbness lol  
	
	
		
		
	


	





So is Chex an irish cob (he is from Ireland)? I wondered if he was a little on the light side, most I see being described as irish cobs are real heavyweights?

(very old photo, but he's at a better weight then!)





more recent











Please solve this mystery for me


----------



## Dogbetty141 (8 January 2007)

love him exactley the type of gg i will be looking for my tb goes back to his owner(on Loan)  I am a bit thick on this to but i would say that he is an irish cob! he comes from ireland and is a cob!
x


----------



## Meganrose (8 January 2007)

I too have a cob that came from Ireland.  Does this make her an irish cob too?  She is a lot heavier than yours and is a bit like draught horse weight but not as big.  15hh ish


----------



## loobylu (8 January 2007)

I would think that it is just a generic name, so anything from Ireloand or with Irish breeding that is hairy and cobby, would be an Irish cob...maybe?!
  In which case Chex is an Irish cob.  We have a dealer who comes up from Carlisle way who brings shed loads over from Ireland. They vary from 14hh chunky monkeys to 16.2hh less chunky monkeys, all fabby but very varied. Some of them are very nicely put together others look like they were at the back of the Q when the body parts were handed out.


----------



## IrishCobsRule (8 January 2007)

There is a difference in a cob that comes from Ireland and an 'Irish Cob' - 'Irish Cob' refers to the  <u>traditional</u>  'tinker' cob, often referred to as gypsy cobs or gypsy vanners.
The Irish Cob society used have a good website but its not fully available any more - a UK site however has the same 'breed standards' outlined on theirs: web page 
They were bred traditionally by the travelling community who used them to pull their covered wagons in the days before caravans. They are generally heavyweight with plenty of feather, a short strong neck and sloping shoulder. My own cob is very typical of the breed standard and is short coupled and very wide and has had to have his saddles fitted professionally.
They are very hardy and have super temperaments that cant be beaten.
Travellers are currently crossing the traditional heavy Irish Cobs with thoroughbreds / ISH / trotters to get the Irish Cob temperament combined with the lighter horses speed for driving in trotting races.
They are becoming harder and more expensive to come by but their popularity is constantly rising.
At a guess, from the photo, your cob is traditional Irish Cob crossed with something lighter. So after all that yes your horse is and Irish cob because he came from Ireland but he is not a tradtional 'Irish Cob' - I hope I've explained this and not just added to you confusion!!


----------



## Meganrose (8 January 2007)

Hah.  I got my mare from Derek Oldfield in Can-ar-fon (cant spell welsh names) wonder if your fella gets them from same place in Ireland.  I would love to know where mine came from.  Had her 7 years so not likely now!


----------



## Chex (8 January 2007)

Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. I understand what you're saying, and it does make sense (althoug the last line confused me slightly lol). So as a type, he is not a traditional Irish cob, but is still a cob from ireland lol


----------



## Meganrose (8 January 2007)

My mare sounds like a proper one then.  She is very heavy and needs no food just to be like that.  She has plenty of feather and same neck and shoulder.  Yes she also has to have saddle fitted profesionally and has just grown out of one!!!  She is a sweet mare and has a temperament to die for and even when not ridden for weeks can be got on and hacked out with no problems.  My daughter has one of the other types brought over from Ireland more like the one pictured , looks like a cross between something a little finer.  How do you get pictures on here, so I can show you?


----------



## IrishCobsRule (8 January 2007)

Chex: Yep thats exactly what I was trying to say !
Meganrose: yours sounds more like a traditional one alright!


----------



## Meganrose (8 January 2007)

I think they are the best thing since sliced bread.  My mare Megan is a strange colour vet said reverse strawberry roan, which means she is cream with roan bits.  She also has a dark brown patch on her side like an appaloosa, so where this came from who knows?  I would love to breed from her but she has already had one phantom pregnancy when I got her and her seasons are very hit and miss.  Also would not risk her just to get a babbie!

Also got a little shetland mare who was bought to keep her company - she is proper roan and a proper little madam


----------



## Chex (8 January 2007)

Sounds like he's got the right temperment then, Chex is exactly the same, all though can be a little too smart for my liking!

Use photobucket.com to upload photos into, then copy the bottom link.


----------



## JoBo (8 January 2007)

I call mine Gypsy cobs as they came from the Gypsy's but I suppose mine would be Irish cobs too then? See below.


----------



## WishfulThinker (8 January 2007)

My boy is apparently half Irish Cob(I argue its Draught) half shire.  But seeing as the 2 of them are meant to be calm and reliable and he is sweet but bolshy/rude with no brakes and a love of going as fast pas possible Im beginning to doubt this!


----------

